# Red paw pad



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi just looking for advice. 
Can one recommend something to help a red pad. 
Tilly has been licking it for the las 2days. I have checked it and nothing stuck in it. 
She got her booster jabs on Monday. Was wondering is it a reaction to them. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Could it have a small slice in it? Or a tiny bit of glass? If she is limping and still licking po her back to the vets.
I don't think it's anything to do with her jab.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Could it have a small slice in it? Or a tiny bit of glass? If she is limping and still licking po her back to the vets.
> I don't think it's anything to do with her jab.


She's not limping and I had a glance at it this morning (@4am) 😩before I went to work and could see anything. Ill double check it when I get home and ring the vet. Only other thing is I started her on angle eyes for the beard staining. Unless she's having a reaction to that. 
Will let you know. Thanks for the advice 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bathe it in some salt water. It could be the tip of a thorn, a cactus prick a tiny paper cut.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks a mill. Went to the vet today just to ask advice and she suggested the same and to give it a good looking at to make sure there's nothing there. And if she's still at it tomorrow to either get the vet to have a look at it or CONE her for a week. 
Def don't want to do that. 


Jeanie x


----------

